# Richard Carlstedt (Monitor engine) honored in Sherline's Craftsmanship Museum



## ChooChooMike (Dec 4, 2008)

Richard Carlstedt - maker of the FANTASTIC U.S.S. Monitor steam engine model :bow: X 1000

and more, 

http://www.stationarysteam.com/

has just been honored by being added to Sherline's *Internet Craftsmanship Museum*

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Carlstedt.htm

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/

A WELL DESERVED HONOR !! Check out his pictures/model/bio on his site and at the online museum.

Mike


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree, Well deserved!


----------



## mklotz (Apr 24, 2009)

This engine, impressive as it is, is even more captivating when you see it running...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWn8gQ9Ykpk[/ame]


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is the report from the awarding of the medal and prize at NAMES
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4848.msg49159#msg49159
glen


----------



## Maryak (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonderful, Superb, Mind Boggling. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Oh to have even 5% of this mans craftsmanship. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 24, 2009)

Marv,
Call the Mus&#233;e du Louvre and tell them to start taking down the Mona Lisa.... there's a new kid in town.
Thanks for the video :bow: :bow:......unbelievable.
I don't want 5%, I'll take .5%
Thanks
Tony


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 27, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> This engine, impressive as it is, is even more captivating when you see it running...



Thanks for that video Marv. I've seen that one before - pure machinist eye-candy/porn!! Yes, it is totally captivating to watch, so much to see !

Mike


----------



## gilessim (Apr 27, 2009)

WOW! ,thats enough to make me want to lock my shop door and never go back in!, I'd like to shake his hand! (and break it! JJ)

Giles


----------



## rake60 (Apr 27, 2009)

Now that is inspiring!

I'd add more, but I have to go back and watch that video a few more times.
I say this:
 th_confused0052

Rick


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 27, 2009)

I have to say that Rich is a great human being, in addition to being a very fine machinist. In the almost 8 years that I have known him and been at shows were the just plain stupid (no other way of saying it) people have made comments to their friends standing next to them about Riches models.In front of and ear shot of Rich. And you can tell the friend is shocked that they would say something so stupid. Rich will smile and then tell them about the engines or any part or the making of them. He has no secrets about how he does it or how many times he remakes the part till it comes out correct and he is happy with it. 

He is truly a remarkable person, so if you see him at cabin fever, NAMES or any of the others come on up and chat. If you get the chance check out the issue with the Monitor engine detailed in Model Engine Magazine issue 17
glen


----------



## phlegmatic (Dec 12, 2009)

Just want to thank Mr Carlstedt for making such a wonderful model of an important industrial milestone. And such an important milestone in the Sweden-USA friendship, someting thats been enourmously valuable for my countrys (Sweden) industrial sucsess!


----------

